

Show HN: App Reviews Analysis and Summarization - diziet
https://sensortower.com/ios/us/evernote/app/evernote/281796108#review-stats

======
jader201
Very nice, from what I can see.

Is this only targeted for authors of apps, not consumers? Because I'm a little
confused by the sign-up requirements for viewing more data, but with the
restriction on sign-ups for authors of apps:

> _Please add an app before continuing_

> _If you haven 't released an App, add your closest competitor instead_

> _If we can 't find your App, paste the iTunes id or URL of the App_

On the surface, this seems like anyone could benefit from this data. But if
it's meant to just be for authors, seems like a lot of missed opportunity.

Or am I misunderstanding the whole point?

~~~
diziet
That's a great point. The tools are more oriented towards people who make apps
or market them (or need to have stats/data about the apps). We do power via
API access consumer sites that surface this data for users, but we leave it up
to them.

------
callmeed
So, I just signed up. I have a trivia game I just launched and I'm trying to
boost downloads and IAPs (downloads are actually pretty good).

I really like what I see but I'm trying to understand where I get my $35+/mo
of value. What do review analysis & search ranking do for me (that I can't get
by just browsing the app store)? How do I convert the data you give into more
downloads?

I don't mean any of this as a knock. Your product looks great and I'm willing
to put my money behind tools that will help my app.

~~~
diziet
One reliable way to get users on the app store is to pay for advertising based
installs, which for free apps end up costing $1-2 per user. At 35/month, if
the app store visibility optimization tools and analysis helps you get more
downloads. Plus the app planning intelligence, product feedback, researching
competitors -- it all saves time.

You could sit down with a notebook and tally where you rank for things every
day, but you'd quickly spend much more time on it than the monthly fee is
worthwhile.

------
Caligula
It looks useful....IF your app is already a success and has massive
downloads/reviews. For those who only get a review every few days(guessing 95%
of apps), how does your service provide value?

~~~
diziet
The idea is to help developers optimize their app's presence in the app store
and get more downloads (hence get more reviews). We've had many indie
developers use our product (even the free version) and increase downloads
dramatically (3-4x).

~~~
rooster8
This has been my experience. I 8x'd by downloads by using this site. They've
got excellent analytic tools for determining which keywords are important in
your market.

EDIT: Responding to grandparent, I only get a review every few days, and I
have less than 200 reviews. Nevertheless, this report did provide some
interesting insight. Too soon to tell if I'll be able to translate it into a
valuable decision. But I like that sensortower has been innovating on ways to
analyze your data.

------
NKCSS
Very cool. While you can see (with some mouse-overs) how each version does, I
think it's important enough to give it its own section (average rating per
version, biggest + an - comments, etc.). Also, keep the touch devices in mind;
hiding data under mouse-overs is a nono in this day and age.

------
kgc
I like how you can clearly see shifts in opinion in the small graph at the top
of the page. The light grey bars indicating the new releases could be a little
easier to see though. I was almost going to suggest that as a feature before
noticing.

------
zephyr_vinay
The simplicity of data representation is impressive

------
yurikoval
This is a nice missing tool for app developers. Only if I had enough
reviews...

------
danielayele
wow, really valuable data/service

